# Raid on Area 51



## The Basket (Jul 16, 2019)

If you is in the know then you know that the Internet is planning a raid on Area 51 to liberate any aliens there September 20th.

Why don't the military just move the aliens somewhere else? Makes sense to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 16, 2019)

....and the guy that came up with this idea has apparently now Tweeted several times that it is a joke and will not be responsible when several hundred morons actually try and storm a heavy defended Area 51


----------



## at6 (Jul 16, 2019)

People are such idiots anymore. If they get themselves injured or killed, they asked for it.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 16, 2019)

People just don’t really surprise me anymore...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 16, 2019)

No no, we WANT the idiots to try and storm the place. That will leave less idiots for the rest of us to have to deal with!

Reactions: Agree Agree:

4 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jul 16, 2019)

I used to go there every June when coming back from our old Rte 66 run. Would spend a night in Rachel and the Little A-lee-in then the next day try to find the unmarked road that leads to Area 51 (used to be an unmarked mailbox to mark it). Many years ago the road lead all the way to the mountains surrounding the base and there was a lookout point that was known a Freedom Ridge where you could climb to and over look the entire base. Nowadays they extended the base line well beyound the mountains. As you approach the base chainlink fence those menacing Jeep Cherokees with blacked out windows are watching your every move. While it states that "Lethal Force" is authorized I've never heard of them actually shooting. They simply surround your car/bike/motorcycle, drag your ass out, call the county sheriff, arrest you for trespass. The real icing is that they then impound your vehicle and you don't get it back


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 16, 2019)

It'd be quite amusing if all they found when they got there was a coupla F-117As and a few crashed A-7s...


----------



## mikewint (Jul 16, 2019)

I was told that the chainlink fence is actually 2-3 feet inside the actual base perimeter so even touching that fence make you a trespasser. I was also told that the guards are private contractors and not military. Guess that's so that if they shoot up a bus-load of nuns the military can't be blamed


----------



## The Basket (Jul 16, 2019)

What happens if the aliens start shooting?


----------



## Graeme (Jul 16, 2019)

The Basket said:


> What happens if the aliens start shooting?



They can't shoot - they're "armless"....

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Crimea_River (Jul 16, 2019)

I think Roadking will be there to take colour pics of that plane he wants to build a model of.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 16, 2019)

I think the "liberators" aren't going to find anything. The grays left a long time ago when they realized that we are going to self destruct as a species. To quote a line from T2 ..."It's in your nature to destroy yourselves". What can I say, I'm an optimist. 
I think it would a great cosmic joke if the alleged Roswell UFO turned out to be nothing but an alien family SUV that had a breakdown on the way to the nearest pump and munch whilst on a vacation trip!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 17, 2019)

They'd be wasting their time, as the aliens have already been moved.
I see them every day in Macclesfield, and they're 'female' - allegedly !!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Basket (Jul 17, 2019)

If you think about it. Them aliens got interstellar space sorted so them gotta be some dumb ass aliens who get themselves captured and incarcerated by the US military. 

They sure never had the makings of a varsity athlete.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 17, 2019)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
9 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 17, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:

6 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 17, 2019)

I can't wait to see what happens!

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 17, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> View attachment 544952​


Well, they got HALF the stealth right...


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 18, 2019)

prepping for the storm !

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Jul 18, 2019)

Invading Area 51 can be construed as a hostile act and if the military responds with lethal force.............................


----------



## mikewint (Jul 18, 2019)

Area 51 Viewer's Guide, 8/9/95

*Freedom Ridge and White Sides are new closed!*
As of April 10, 1995, the popular near-in viewpoints overlooking the Groom Lake base were closed to the public. You can no longer see the base from any legal vantage point west of Highway 375. The old hiking trail to Freedom Ridge, described in previous versions of this Viewer's Guide, now crosses the border without any posted warning signs. Do not attempt this trail. *The Groom Lake base can still be seen from a more distant mountaintop to the west, Tikaboo Peak,* described in this guide. The hike is challenging, however, and is not for everyone. Other important advice .... Do not cross the border. Many visitors have driven past the signs that clearly say "Restricted Area" or "No Trespassing." If you cross the border, you will be arrested! The usual fine is $600, with no leniency given for ignorance. The border is marked by clear signs wherever a road crosses it, but often no fence or gate.

Elsewhere in the desert, the border is usually marked only by orange posts spaced about every 200 feet. Do not pass them! Do not hike near the border after dark because the orange posts become impossible to sec. As long as you stay outside the border, you have a right to travel and camp anywhere on adjoining public lands. All "Restricted Area" signs in this vicinity are correctly placed. None can be ignored. Do not drive on rougher roads than your car can handle. Many naive visitors driving standard cars have found themselves stranded on rugged dirt roads that arc passable only by four wheel drive vehicles. Maintained (bladed) dirt roads are generally safe for all vehicles, but stay off unmaintained (" two track") roads unless you are certain your vehicle is up to it. The danger is getting stuck in sand or hung-up on rocks. If you drive on any dirt road, you should bring all the water, warm clothing and other supplies you may need to hike back to the pavement should you break down. Be prepared for desert extremes. Tills area, at an elevation of 5000 feet can be bitterly cold in the winter and at night, and high winds are common. Many people come here thinking deserts are always hot and have been ill-prepared for the elements. If you choose to leave the maintained roads, remember that this is a remote area with little hope of rescue should you get into trouble away from the paved highway. In the summer, sunburn is a danger, and running out of water on a hike can be deadly. (You need at least one quart for every hour or mile on a hike.)

*Will I encounter security personnel in the area? *
If you leave the paved road and approach the Restricted Zone west of Highway 375, it is likely you will be closely watched by military security patrols. The boundaries near Groom Lake are patrolled by two-man teams in four wheel drive vehicles. Look for a white Jeep Cherokee with a light bar on top bearing two male occupants wearing camouflage fatigues. These are anonymous, well-armed chaps-known to watchers as the "Cammo Dudes"-who will admit only to working for a "civilian entity." Early Black Mailbox folklore said that they work for the Wackenhut Corporation under military contract, but more reliable evidence indicates they are a mixture of military officers and civilian employees of another government contractor, EG&G.

These guards appear to have no sustainable legal authority outside the Restricted Zone, but they also have no responsibility to please the public and are accountable for their actions only to the military. The military, in turn, does not acknowledge that they exist. Although as evasive as field mice under relaxed circumstances, you would not want to get on their bad side. These guards have the guns, brawn and anonymity to do what they want, and there aren't many witnesses out here to say that you were right and they were wrong.

You have nothing to worry about if you remain in the vicinity of the paved highway, but as you approach the Restricted Zone on dirt roads, the security people tend to become increasingly edgy, and they may try to bluff you into leaving if they think you are naive. As they see it, you are "challenging their borders," even if you do not actually cross. If they feel you are doing something illegal, they will call the County Sheriff. They used to call the Sheriff whenever a visitor was near the border, but now the Sheriffs deputies visit only rarely, usually when someone has actually crossed the border. Although you have a full legal right to travel on the public lands bordering the Zone, you should also be careful about obeying the law, because a lot of eyes will be watching, and any breach might be sufficient excuse for the Sheriff to be called. It is our advice that visitors should not carry guns, because this would only provide further excuse for conflict. If you have one in your car, it is probably best to lock it in the trunk. The guns of the security force will always be bigger than yours, and having a weapon in your possession just gives them an excuse to shoot.

*What will happen if I intrude into the Restricted Zone. *
Don't do it. You should not be fooled by the absence of fences along many parts of the border. Intruding into the Restricted Zone is a serious offense and should not be taken lightly. If you violate the zone, you are leaving civilian territory and surrendering your usual citizen protections. To put it bluntly, they can kill you. The signs at the border say, "Use of Deadly Force Authorized," and even if it have never been exercised, the emotional tone is clear. *Don't get any kooky ideas about conducting Greenpeace-style commando raids or storming the border en masse to overwhelm security and "smash open the wall of UFO secrecy." These installations are equipped with overwhelming firepower, and stopping an invasion is exactly what it is there for.* It is also important to remember that the Restricted Zone is not shown accurately on some older maps. The border is usually marked by "Restricted Area" signs wherever it intersects a navigable dirt road and by orange posts every 50 feet in the desert, but there is often no fence or gate. Ignorance is not a legal defense for driving past the signs, and *even to drive up to the guard house 1/2 mile inside the border will result in your immediate arrest.* Short of being shot, the maximum theoretical penalty for intrusion is one year imprisonment and a $5,000 fine, although a misdemeanor fine of $600 is the norm.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 18, 2019)

at6 said:


> Invading Area 51 can be construed as a hostile act and if the military responds with lethal force.............................



The road to area 51 the day after

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Funny Funny:
4 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## nuuumannn (Jul 19, 2019)

It's garnered interest from all over the world...

'Storm Mangere KFC': Meme pages spread across NZ

(Mangere is a suburb of Auckland New Zealand, by the way)


----------



## The Basket (Jul 20, 2019)

A few points. 

From what I see the US military is taking a possible mass raid very seriously indeed. Probably Coz they gonna look pretty stoopid if they don't. 

A million people rocking up in Nevada is pretty much impossible as well as travelling to Area 51 so logistics is just not going on. Many a couple of hundred maybe... Dunno. 

Going ape with a minigun and killing every nerd, dweeb and emo in sight like the 21st century charge of the light brigade is not going to look good on TV. I was told in my day that every round had to be accounted for so head shots for everyone was not an option.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 20, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Jul 20, 2019)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 21, 2019)

I thought it was around 6000-7200


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 21, 2019)

Zipper730 said:


> I thought it was around 6000-7200


Depends on the variant - the RoF for the M134 can vary between 2,000 rpm to 6,000 rpm


----------



## Tieleader (Jul 28, 2019)

Please,please, please let this happen. The military gets live fire training and the human gene pool is a lot less deep on the stupid end.

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Mad Dog (Jul 28, 2019)

World's largest Darwin Awards experiment in history!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Jul 28, 2019)

I think it's remarkably stupid, not just because it'd result in an epic bloodbath that need not happen: It would likely result in a state of emergency that could result in a suspension of the rule of law, which would affect my our civil liberties.


----------



## swampyankee (Jul 28, 2019)

It may provide food for the anthrophagous ones. 

On the other hand, were Cthulu there, it would explain a lot.


----------



## Mad Dog (Jul 28, 2019)

The Basket said:


> …..Going ape with a minigun and killing every nerd, dweeb and emo in sight like the 21st century charge of the light brigade is not going to look good on TV....


 Instead, picture helicopters and Humvees equipped to dump gallons of skunk marker spray and shooting CS gas cannisters. Then picture thousands of stinking, purple, bawling nerds, dweebs and emos - that would be *GREAT* TV!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## mikewint (Jul 29, 2019)

Just Matty Roberts having a wet dream - His 15min of fame


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 31, 2019)



Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Zipper730 (Aug 11, 2019)

Deleted because it doesn't sound very altruistic...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Aug 11, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Aug 11, 2019)

I wrote that the guy said it was a joke in Post #2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (Aug 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## wuzak (Aug 12, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Basket (Sep 13, 2019)

Only a week away. Get your tickets booked!


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 13, 2019)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 13, 2019)

$20 says at least 50 people show up.


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2019)

​


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2019)

Apparently the raid has been cancelled due to "critical infrastructure needed was not provided for this festival." Instead, people are encouraged to attend the Area 51 Celebration in Las Vegas. Funny how "Mass Participation in the 2019 Darwin Award" was changed to festival


----------



## The Basket (Sep 19, 2019)

Who going? The military know that anyone who makes it can get a spaceship and that's quite the incentive.

Get rich or die trying.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 19, 2019)

"critical infrastructure needed was not provided for this festival" = no Starbucks staffed with man buns

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 19, 2019)

Nothing says "festival" like holding a grande double foamy latte while you're being pelted by rubber bullets

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Basket (Sep 20, 2019)

No where near a TV so need to know if anyone can call the play.

Are we a go or no?


----------



## at6 (Sep 20, 2019)

The Basket said:


> No where near a TV so need to know if anyone can call the play.
> 
> Are we a go or no?





The Basket said:


> No where near a TV so need to know if anyone can call the play.
> 
> Are we a go or no?


You go if you wish. I'm staying here to guard my donut holes.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Sep 20, 2019)

So far, it's been stormed by a single lady. She got as far as one step!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 20, 2019)

Was her name Aileen ?
I've got me coat .....................

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## The Basket (Sep 21, 2019)

So all a giant bust.

Stand down everyone. 

You can put the aliens back guys.


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 16, 2020)

nariho13 said:


> call the county sheriff, arrest you for trespass.


Area51 is U.S. Government property, the local county Sherrif has no jurisdiction on base.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 16, 2020)

Wouldn’t local authorities be involved with festival related donut logistics?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 16, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> Wouldn’t local authorities be involved with festival related donut logistics?


Local LEO could be called in by the Military if the "festival" had the potential to breach their security, otherwise, whoever owns the land around Area 51 (some is still ranchland) can complain about trespassers.


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 16, 2020)

But what about the donuts?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 16, 2020)

No clue...

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 16, 2020)

Welcome to my world.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> Area51 is U.S. Government property, the local county Sherrif has no jurisdiction on base.



What happened to nariho13. You responded to his post but it’s gone. All of his posts seem to be gone. Like he vanished. Maybe he knew too much about Area 51?

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Funny Funny:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 16, 2020)

wow...those Black helicopters work fast!!

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Sep 16, 2020)



Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2020)

He reminded me of some one long ago who seemed to like long ago threads

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2020)

Seriously though, what did he do. His profile does not even show up in the member search.


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 16, 2020)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 16, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Seriously though, what did he do. His profile does not even show up in the member search.




Don't know. I think he made two posts, the other was about the Spitfire I believe

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2020)

fubar57 said:


> Don't know. I think he made two posts, the other was about the Spitfire I believe



Yeah I saw that. Thats why I am confused.


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 16, 2020)

You know, after all this time, Area 51 is probably a Potempkin village. I want to go their gift shop just to buy some USAF postcards and maybe a tee shirt that says “Someone went to Area 51 and all I got was this lousy tee shirt”.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 16, 2020)

No seriously, I thought one of the Mods flushed him, because like Geo, I thought he was the reincarnation of the Cut-N-Paste king of dead threads...

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Sep 16, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> No seriously, I thought one of the Mods flushed him, because like Geo, I thought he was the reincarnation of the Cut-N-Paste king of dead threads...



Wasn’t me, but you could be right. I have found him coming back a few times and sent him packing.


----------



## at6 (Sep 17, 2020)

SaparotRob said:


> But what about the donuts?


I'll take a dozen please.


----------



## at6 (Sep 17, 2020)

GrauGeist said:


> No seriously, I thought one of the Mods flushed him, because like Geo, I thought he was the reincarnation of the Cut-N-Paste king of dead threads...


Maybe he was Roadking in disguise.


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 17, 2020)

at6 said:


> I'll take a dozen please.


We’ll send over your order by helicopter.


----------



## at6 (Sep 17, 2020)

Will they be they black unmarked ones?


----------



## SaparotRob (Sep 17, 2020)

That’s all we have.


----------



## at6 (Sep 18, 2020)

Please send them soon. I'm hungry for donuts.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 18, 2020)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> What happened to nariho13. You responded to his post but it’s gone. All of his posts seem to be gone. Like he vanished. Maybe he knew too much about Area 51?


Seems like he was banned by Wojtec for spam.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## at6 (Sep 18, 2020)

Doesn't spam contain bacon?


----------



## Shortround6 (Sep 18, 2020)

Spam is what is left after you take the Bacon (and all the other good stuff) out.


----------



## Marcel (Sep 18, 2020)

at6 said:


> Doesn't spam contain bacon?


----------



## swampyankee (Sep 18, 2020)

Shortround6 said:


> Spam is what is left after you take the Bacon (and all the other good stuff) out.



I think they take out the spam before they get to scrapple.

Reactions: Funny Funny:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Marcel (Sep 23, 2020)

Are we storming area 51 again?


----------



## GrauGeist (Sep 23, 2020)

Haven't heard of anything along those lines.


----------

